# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Diabetes

## Jackie

Wij zijn op zoek naar mensen die diabetes hebben.
Niet voor onderzoek of wat dan ook.

Wij hebben nl. groot nieuws voor u .................

Nieuwsgierig??

Stuur ons dan een email: [email protected].
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

